# Dreieck ausgeben



## xavie33 (10. Nov 2006)

```
import java.util.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Dreieck {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
				
		for (int i = 1; i <= 5; i = i +1) {
			
		System.out.printf("%d\n", i);

		}
	}
}
```

Ausgabe:


```
1
2 
3 
4 
5
```

Die Ausgabe soll aber folgendermaßen erscheinen:


```
1
2 2
3 3 3
4 4 4 4
5 5 5 5 5
```

Wie ist das möglich?


----------



## dsv fritz (10. Nov 2006)

Zauberei... nein Spass bei seite:

```
for (int i = 1; i <= 5; i = i +1) { 
      String output = i;
      for(int j=1;j<i;j++){
            output=output+" "+i;
      }
      System.out.printf(output); 
}
```


----------



## xavie33 (10. Nov 2006)

Danke 2 kleine Veränderungen und es läuft perfekt.


```
for (int i = 1; i <= 5; i = i + 1) {
			 String output = String.valueOf(i);    // Umwandeln in String
			for (int j = 1; j < i; j++) {
				output = output + " " + i;
			}
			System.out.println(output);            // /println für ne neue Zeile
		}
```

Ist es möglich sie auch so auszugeben?


```
1
   2 2
  3 3 3
 4 4 4 4
5 5 5 5 5
```


----------



## dsv fritz (10. Nov 2006)

Ja:

```
for (int i = 1; i <= 5; i++) { 
          String output = "";
          for(int k=5;k>i;k--){
                output+=" ";
          }
          output+=String.valueOf(i);
          for(int j=1;j<i;j++){ 
                output=output+" "+i; 
          } 
          System.out.println(output); 
        }
```

und ab jetzt kannst du auch mal zuerst selber nachdenken, bevor ich weiter deine Aufgaben löse. :meld:


----------

